# schools in lisbon, private or public?



## Akashi

Hi, I've been doing some search online, and I discovered that if I put my kids on public school they may end on different schools because of their age difference. So I looked for private school ( not international, their too much to my pocket). Question: are private schools better? In Brazil private schools are much better than the publics, here in Japan the publics are many tines better, how about the schools in Lisbon?


----------



## GitGud

It depends.

For the most part, private schools are better. It does depende on the private school you choose, though.

There are some good public schools (they're rare).

Google "Conheça o 'ranking' das melhores escolas de Portugal".

Open the first link. At the bottom you'll find two pdfs:

-Consulte aqui o ranking das Escolas do Ensino Secundário
-Consulte aqui o ranking das Escolas do Ensino Básico

Secundário means highschool and básico corresponds to 5th - 9th year.

In those pdfs you can check the ranking for portuguese schools, both private and public.

Note that most private schools on the top offer an education from kindergarten to - and including - highschool.


----------



## Akashi

Thanks. Eu mandei um e mail pro Colegio Moderno, mas ainda nao recebi resposta. Do you know anything about this school?


----------



## GitGud

I know it by reputation. It's close to my faculty. It usually ranks on the top 10 schools. It's supposed to be one of the best. 

I believe they offer an education ranging from kindergarten to highschool. 
I've seen their buses around too, so I know they can pick your kids up wherever you want and take them to school.

By the way, if the word 'colégio' is on the school's name, then 99% of times it will be a private school.

It seems like you speak (write) portuguese quite OK!


----------



## Akashi

Eu sou Brasileira, mas moro no Japao a 20 anos. Se tu falas que e perto da tua faculdade, tu estas na universidade nova de lisboa? Eu escolhi o colegio Moderno pelo Google, era o mais perto da universidade. I'll work there as guest research for 6 months. Is the area good for living? I was thinking to rent an apartment between the university and the school, and be on walking distance from the kids, work and home. 
I think it will be my first option, I hope they accept my kids, eles falam muito pouco Portugues.....


----------



## GitGud

I believe this is getting too specific to post here. I'll PM you with details.


----------

